# Alder Kitchen we completed recently, PICs included



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We were very happy with the end result of this kitchen. Customer gave us a very nice review on Angie's List…


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice. What's the wood and stain?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

A little about this kitchen.

Along the Oven wall the upper cabinets were designed as 24" deep, but the upper portion of the those cabinets actually protruded through the wall and were visible on the other side of that kitchen wall, overlooking into a hallway leading to the guest side of the home. This way lighting in those cabinets would illuminate into the hallway also offering a sort of mood lighting. To give an idea of the size of that upper cabinet, it was 131" long, 36" tall and 30" deep. The cabinet was built as one and was certainly a monster to install.

The job was awesome and we were all very proud. Others who seen the project referred to it as being a magazine quality project, or basically one that is only seen in picture perfect magazines.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Russell, it was built with Alder and the stain was a custom mix we had done to match the customers preference.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice! It should be a good reference for you. I have always liked working with alder.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

yes, we have grown to enjoy using alder. It is a bit soft though but can be made to look amazing.

Not to go against anyone on this thread, and with all do respect towards Charles Neil's blotch control, we were forced to sort of think outside the box and self teach ourselves on how to come up with our own conditioner. If not for the product provided by Charles, and the challenge of finishing out Alder, we would never have had the opportunity to figure out our own recipe, which works similar to what Charles provides.

And I will say that most of this project was completed with Charles blotch control which worked out great. Thanks Charles.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jerry, this is outstanding and I agree that it is "magazine" quality. If you keep this up, you will need a newer, larger shop.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Art


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

By the way, we are getting ready to move into our new shop in a few weeks, we gave our landlord our notice and he was happy that we gave him the notice.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow Jerry! Beautiful work. Really nice to see, thanks for sharing


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jerry,
Awesome kitchen! I'm impressed with your work and how you've grown as a professional woodworker and first class business.

Keep up the great work, and glad to hear you'll be in your new shop soon.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Jerry -

Beautiful work.

Thanks for sharing these pics and materials info.

Get a testimonial on your letterhead! Colour-copy it. Include it with your presentation materials!

Howard


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a ton guys.

Huff, it is good to hear from you. I have always looked forward to reading your comments. I sure hope things are going well for you and your shop.

Jerry


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That is a beautiful kitchen.

My daughter just built a new house and the kitchen is all knotty alder stained almost exactly like yours. It too turned out beautifully.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice sense of design and layout.

I'm curious about those appliances. Were they purchased to match up with the project or existing appliances that you built around? The kitchen has the ambience of a total remodel so I'm wondering if that's the case or if the only new items are the cabinets.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea a local cabinet shop that did very high end stuff was using alder, they said it was the only wood they used when staining. Which now that you tell me you had to control blotching I wonder why. The problem they said with alder was getting it, apparently sizing is a problem… as it is a wood that comes in smaller sizes. I've never worked it, or bought it, so I can't say.

Nice work. Looks awesome, and when a customer is happy that's all that matters.
Good luck in your new digs.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Nice. Nice finish, esp… very much the sort of thing designers
ask for.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. We really enjoyed the job and like the customer a lot. The customer left us a good review on Angie's List.

Alder is a bit soft. I have given some thought to Cherry for future stain grade however the builders tend to request Alder. Plus Alder does cost less.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks really good. Did you use a French cleat for that giant cabinet, followed by crown, or just screwed to the studs?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything is screwed into studs. But there is one long cabinet at the very top that is 131" long by 36" tall and 32" deep, it actually lodges through the 2 by 6 wall completely and it is also supported by the oven cabinet and some support from the fridge panel that both touches the floor.


----------

